

DoubleTwist Media Player for Andriod - rads
http://blog.cocoia.com/2010/doubletwist-android-media-player-app/

======
andrewcaito
Definitely a huge improvement over the stock Android player. Another player
worth checking out is Cubed (an exponent "3")
<http://jkontherun.com/2010/03/30/android-music-player-cubed/> A few things I
miss coming from Cubed are the ability to queue to the current playlist and
last.fm integration.

